

Facebook checks in - whereareyou
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/09/facebook-places-check-in/

======
novum
Advance notice of another enabled-by-default option to disable in privacy
settings.

Edit: To clarify, I signed up for facebook in 2004 because it offered simple
social planning and sharing. Today, I think FB's photo and event apps are very
well executed.

Everything else is just fluff. Fluff that, if not disabled, can spread
information about you without your knowledge.

~~~
u238
You mean your 'friends' can spread information about you without your
knowledge?

~~~
bootload
_"... your 'friends' can spread information about you without your knowledge?
..."_

Yes, "Dark Stalking on Facebook" ~ <http://pjf.id.au/blog/?position=590> Paul
has also commented on the latest changes here ~
<http://pjf.id.au/blog/?position=604>

------
waterlesscloud
Whereas I might now and then decide to share my location via services like
Foursquare, I will NEVER share it on Facebook.

I just can't trust them. They've proven it over and over.

So I have to be extremely selective with what I share there, and outright lie
in some cases.

It's a dysfunctional relationship, and it won't last.

They're in for crash.

~~~
frisco
To state what's kind of the refrain of Silicon Valley, you are not their
target audience.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Silicon Valley needs to get out of its bubble, then. This sort of talk is
spreading in places you wouldn't expect. I've seen it in totally non-technical
communities all over the internet.

~~~
easp
Yup, my not very techie friends, and their friend, seem to be the most
bothered.

------
jarek
FWIW, the "latitude and longitude, but also your altitude, heading, and speed"
is the standard set of GPS data.

Also, some of the relevant Javascript is here:
<http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/z3RA8/hash/273u6o5s.js>

------
robryan
Well everyone knows this is coming, even without the code. It would be news if
facebook wasn't pursuing location based features.

------
yanw
I'm not convinced of the value "check-ins" give users, and with Facebook's
ever eroding privacy I'm not giving them my coordinates.

